# Pet Sitting



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I started to put this on the coffee shop forum but thought this was the better forum (I HOPE). I am thinking about doing pet sitting. If any of you have a pet sitter, or have done pet sitting please give me some input. I think I need insurance, will be pet sitting in THEIR home, staying overnight, 24/7 while needed. Not sure about what to charge either. This seems to depend on what is typical in the area. Here it is about 25,30 a day, while in the Atlanta area I understand it is more. 
As most of you know I am in real estate, but this is leaving me too much spare time and the economy here is not picking up the way I would like, so Pet Sitting is what I am going to do. Thanks I appreciate any suggestions, help, comments:wave: I will have to take Sir Winston with me, as I am not prepared to give him up. I will introduce him to the family first and he will wear a belly band at all times, just in case...so that may or may not be a problem..most say okay! What do you think?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish you lived closer! I'd love to have you and Winston take care of Stella. My groomer takes her now when she doesn't go with me and I love that but it's at her house. My Mom does come here for shorter trips but she's 83 and I don't know how long she'll be able to do it. I'd love to have someone who would come in, Stella does so much better if she's in her own home when I'm not here.

Good luck, I hope you do well!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Flynn, that's a great idea! I will see if I can find out what it is here. I'm not sure if there is a service in our area. Would you be staying there all the time or just going in several times a day? There used to be a woman that did that.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Flynn, I do pet sitting in a few different ways. I left real estate (used to sell new homes) and went back to school fulltime, so I do it for some spending money. I actually work for a local petsitter in my area and do some overnight sitting for her in other people's homes (my DH stays home with our pups) and some vacation petcare visits iif they don't want someonee staying there. THe rates are much higher in my area. Here is a link to my petsitters website with all of her rates. She has quite a business going. www.pet-nanny.net. Of course, I only get part of it when I do the work for her. We also watch small dogs in our home. I charge $35 a night for 1 and discount if there are multiple dogs. It works out well for us in our home since we have 3 of our own and a huge fenced yard, etc. I hope some of this information helps. I have really enjoyed doing this and making a few extra $$$$. I have quite a few havs who stay with us (referred from my breeder and word of mouth) so that is fun. My groomer also refers me small dogs. I would recommend spreading the word through them if you are looking to get started with this.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I think you have to be insured and bonded. There is a national association website which probably has lists of stuff you neede to know.

http://www.petsitters.org/index.cfm


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathy, Kathie, Karen and Jack, I appreciate your input! I plan to stay over night and all day if that is what the client wants. I think it might be possible to take a small dog, because I surely won't give up Sir Winston. Yes, lots to learn. I have several older cats, so bringin them into my home won't work now. I plan to work in the northeast Ga area and into Atlanta, if asked. Many people in my rural area won't even let their pets in the house so I would starve trying to get work here. I just met my neighbors older dogs, one almost blind, etc., and they surely don't need to go to a boarder. I remember when my older dog was nearly blind, deaf, etc., and that is when they need special care at home...I am looking into the requirements, thank you Jack. One lady who lives on the coast jokingly said I could visit the beach for a month and care for her dogs...sounds like fun, but again, not while my older cats are still here. I think the Pet Nanny has the right idea!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My petsitter is very cheap. I know she cuts me a break. If I need her to walk them, she is 25.00 for an hour walk/visit. If I'd like her to take them all day, she only charges me 40.00 and feeds them dinner! She charges 60.00 for overnights and that's 24 hours. Good luck. I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> My petsitter is very cheap. I know she cuts me a break. If I need her to walk them, she is 25.00 for an hour walk/visit. If I'd like her to take them all day, she only charges me 40.00 and feeds them dinner! She charges 60.00 for overnights and that's 24 hours. Good luck. I think it's a great idea!


Around here they are staying 24 hours for 20.00 per day/night...I can't do that so I will have to be "better"...:-}


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think that is a really great idea! Have you considered starting a service and helping place sitters (eventually) sort of like a pet sitter pimp? lol I know that would entail some insurance, similar to what a housecleaning company has..

I would hire a live in house sitter before I'd EVER put her in a kennel, well..I never would use a kennel. I'm guessing pay would be between 50-100 a day (That's just my guess, never priced it though)

If you could also offer it at your home, that might bring some business, too.I know some people are sketchy about house sitters, I'm not...but some would rather take their dog elsewhere.

Kara


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Flynn - one of my daughters is a vet tech. Her schedule is 6 days on, 6 days off. She "splits" a job with another vet tech walking a lady's 2 dogs at noon time, Monday thru Friday. The other bet tech works the opposite shift from her. They charge $100 for 5 work days of walking her two dogs for about an hour.... So - $20 per day for one hour of dog walking... You might find others who need their dog's walked during the workday by calling on local vets and leaving your contact information.... This works out well because it doesn't involve weekend work.......


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn, what a creative idea. I'm sure it will work well for you. I was also thinking about insurance and being bonded.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Will you come to Dallas? We're going to be gone several days in November....

The rates in our area are quite a bit higher. Here is a link to our service:

http://www.maggiespamperedpaws.com/

She is really good. Their overnight service is 10:00pm-7:00am, and if you want visits during the day (which we do), there is an extra charge. But I much prefer that over boarding!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes that is a great idea, if I can find the interest here!! I would look forward to having others working too but need to build a reputation first. I have to decide if I want to be certified, I guess I could work on that, but know I want to be bonded/licensed. This type work will also help keep me from that disease MHS.. Sir Winston would have some company, and it just looks like a good thing to me. I know word of mouth will help tremendously. Thanks Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> Flynn - one of my daughters is a vet tech. Her schedule is 6 days on, 6 days off. She "splits" a job with another vet tech walking a lady's 2 dogs at noon time, Monday thru Friday. The other bet tech works the opposite shift from her. They charge $100 for 5 work days of walking her two dogs for about an hour.... So - $20 per day for one hour of dog walking... You might find others who need their dog's walked during the workday by calling on local vets and leaving your contact information.... This works out well because it doesn't involve weekend work.......


What a good idea! I am in a rural area, but there might be someone wanting that service! I might be able to work with someone to help also. People do need it, but can only hope they will be able to pay for it!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

kudo2u said:


> Will you come to Dallas? We're going to be gone several days in November....
> 
> The rates in our area are quite a bit higher. Here is a link to our service:
> 
> ...


Aww, Dallas, wouldn't I love that!!! Actually I am going to offer some travel, as long as I can have Sir Winston with me and depending upon the days/time. How much more would you trust a certified sitter? I think reputation will be the key, but some might prefer certified. I am going to dream about those rates. I think there will be enough people wanting someone to pet sit and it also takes care of the house sitting..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

We have used paid in-home sitters for at least 30 years and have never kenneled a dog. Generally they were employed and would come after work and stay the night. 10-15 years ago they only charged $20-25 per day, but we always paid more. When we moved 10 years ago, we got a petsitting service and she charged $60 per day arriving at 7 p.m. and departing at 7 a.m., with one visit during the day (don't know her current rates and we have not used her in years). She did a good job and we did use her for overnights and a dog walk during the day prior to my retirement, but we never felt a strong "connection" to her. A few years ago we found a strongly recommended woman and we are VERY happy with her -- think her charge is only about $25 per day (arrives after work for the night and comes at noon) -- we thing she charges too little. We pay her $40-60 per day depending on what she has to do (we had a sick dog during one of her stays and she waters the plants outside etc). 

We like knowing we have the same person every time and hope we have our current sitter for a long time.

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Aww, Dallas, wouldn't I love that!!! Actually I am going to offer some travel, as long as I can have Sir Winston with me and depending upon the days/time. How much more would you trust a certified sitter? I think reputation will be the key, but some might prefer certified. I am going to dream about those rates. *I think there will be enough people wanting someone to pet sit and it also takes care of the house sitting*..thanks for sharing!


Flynn - Maybe 18 years ago we had an Old English Sheepdog and a Beagle plus my parrot Gracie. We went to Florida for a week in the middle of the winter. We had a pet sitter who came to the house 3 times every day to let the dogs out and cover/uncover Gracie's cage at night. One evening, she went to our house around 9 PM and realized the house felt "cold". The furnace had QUIT. And this was in the middle of January in Indiana...so very cold! She called an emergency HVAC repair service and stayed at our house until after midnight when they came and fixed it!

She was our hero! The cold weather wouldn't have been cold enough in the house to really bother the dogs.....but Gracie (African Gray parrot) could have died! Also, the pipes could have frozen and burst and the house plants could have died! Needless to say - we gave her a huge "bonus" for saving us!

18 years ago - she was charging $10/visit, which was VERY cheap even then. She was a single mom, going to college and a former vet tech. I know she did very well financially..... She ended up having an assistant or two to help her out.

Additionally, she was bonded and insured, and being a vet tech, knew how to give shots or administer meds to elderly pets.

I'd still be using her, but we moved a town south of her area and now I have a vet-tech daughter who can do the same for us!

You could develop as list of extra services:

bring in mail and newspapers
water houseplants
water outside plants
check thermostat
check basement for water (sump pump failure....)
fill bird feeders for those who feed the birds...
turn lights on and off in different rooms to give impression someone is there

Oh - she also gave us a little diary of what went on when we were gone. She let us know how the dogs were eating, anything she observed....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You could peruse various Craigslists advertising all over the country and get a jest of the going rate and services. It seems like there are always several advertisements for pet sitting/walking services on there..

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo said:


> We have used paid in-home sitters for at least 30 years and have never kenneled a dog. Generally they were employed and would come after work and stay the night. 10-15 years ago they only charged $20-25 per day, but we always paid more. When we moved 10 years ago, we got a petsitting service and she charged $60 per day arriving at 7 p.m. and departing at 7 a.m., with one visit during the day (don't know her current rates and we have not used her in years). She did a good job and we did use her for overnights and a dog walk during the day prior to my retirement, but we never felt a strong "connection" to her. A few years ago we found a strongly recommended woman and we are VERY happy with her -- think her charge is only about $25 per day (arrives after work for the night and comes at noon) -- we thing she charges too little. We pay her $40-60 per day depending on what she has to do (we had a sick dog during one of her stays and she waters the plants outside etc).
> 
> We like knowing we have the same person every time and hope we have our current sitter for a long time.
> 
> Good luck with your venture!


Thank you! I think it would be best to be a one person operation for a while, since I really don't know how many people will use me. At least that way they know who they get and I know what to expect. If my business gets big enough I can make a decision then about what to do. Point well taken, knowing who is coming is important to the people and the pets.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> Flynn - Maybe 18 years ago we had an Old English Sheepdog and a Beagle plus my parrot Gracie. We went to Florida for a week in the middle of the winter. We had a pet sitter who came to the house 3 times every day to let the dogs out and cover/uncover Gracie's cage at night. One evening, she went to our house around 9 PM and realized the house felt "cold". The furnace had QUIT. And this was in the middle of January in Indiana...so very cold! She called an emergency HVAC repair service and stayed at our house until after midnight when they came and fixed it!
> 
> She was our hero! The cold weather wouldn't have been cold enough in the house to really bother the dogs.....but Gracie (African Gray parrot) could have died! Also, the pipes could have frozen and burst and the house plants could have died! Needless to say - we gave her a huge "bonus" for saving us!
> 
> ...


Lynda, the extra services are great. I am not a vet tech and wish I were, but have had pets all my life. I know how to give meds, and the importance of observation. I am thinking you would need to have persmission to take the pets to the vet in an emergency and this would be arranged in advance. Have a soft sided crate in the car and additional leads now, in case. I like the little diary, especially if there is more than one pet. Thank you!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> You could peruse various Craigslists advertising all over the country and get a jest of the going rate and services. It seems like there are always several advertisements for pet sitting/walking services on there..
> 
> Kara


I did not even think of Craig's list. Was up early thinking about all of this. Need to organize things. I guess the insurance is important and I see I have to have so many testimonials and hours of sitting to even think about being certified. I am sure I won't be overwhelmed with calls, but from thoughts to action...these ideas are great!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

we have an amazing pet sitter. i type everything up for her before we leave. i would generate a form that you give the pet owner to fill out prior to sitting. this would include information such as vet, emergency number, vaccinations, allergies, etc. etc. etc. that way there are no surprises for you when you pet sit. it could be a standard form everyone fills out for you. 

i pay our dog sitter $80.00 a day but she is at my home on average 18-20 hours a day. she works for herself so works from our home and doesn't leave much. i know the kennels here charge $60.00 a day for full service that incude a play session and a couple of walks. call the kennels there and see what they charge and what services they offer.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

littlebuddy said:


> we have an amazing pet sitter. i type everything up for her before we leave. i would generate a form that you give the pet owner to fill out prior to sitting. this would include information such as vet, emergency number, vaccinations, allergies, etc. etc. etc. that way there are no surprises for you when you pet sit. it could be a standard form everyone fills out for you.
> 
> i pay our dog sitter $80.00 a day but she is at my home on average 18-20 hours a day. she works for herself so works from our home and doesn't leave much. i know the kennels here charge $60.00 a day for full service that incude a play session and a couple of walks. call the kennels there and see what they charge and what services they offer.


The forms are a good idea, and I will start one today, I am sure I will add to it as I think of more things I need to know. I will check the one kennel and the vets who board in the area. What do you like the MOST about your sitter? Does she do anything special that you did not expect?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Geri, I hope so, as I said in our area so many people treat dogs and cats as livestock. you cannot believe the heartbreakingly beautiful pets you see outside all the time, my rescue cat Willow a gorgeous Himalayan (sp?) was in a tree in a subdivision for 8 days in the freezing weather.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

she treats our dog so well that he gets depressed when we return from a trip and she leaves! we had a meet and greet prior to our first official dog sitting, which you might want to do as well. this gave us a chance to see how our dog responded to her, her energy, etc. and visa versa. she got a change to see our home, the arrangements, etc. 

we call her at least once a day or text and she's either walking him or they are sitting together on the deck or soemthing great is always going on. she treats him like the special dog that he is!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

My sister's dog does not want to come home when she picks him up at his sitter's house. The sitter cooks foods for her dogs and him, and he is just one of the family. That is so nice to her, hope in my situation where I have to go there, they will be happy to see me coming and sad to leave. I will be taking a class in pet CPR from Red Cross in January, it won't be offered until then. Good to have, I think.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Pet CPR? I didn't know Red Cross did that. I did see an ad up at my Vet's office one time (its more of a pet hospital, big place) and I wish I would've stopped and paid more attention and signed up.

I know they would have to have vet techs certified, is this how they do it?
January is a good time to launch your business, you have plenty of planning and whatnot to do, plus..new tax year! 

I would pay my dog sitter the same as I would pay a child sitter and expect the same kind of attention and care, a friend of ours used to watch Gucci when we needed her, and we chose them because Gucci LOVED them like crazy and they were a retired couple who lost their dog of 15 years ..5 years ago and still cry when they talk about him  and I know they took excellent care of her and took on 3 walks a day (which she's lucky to get one from me! LOL Dh usually takes her after work).

I also cook for my dog and the sitter would need to if I was gone for longer than I could cook for...I usually cook 2-3 days worth of food at a time.

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, Pet CPR, through the Red Cross. Okay, what do you pay a baby sitter? I just talked to a lady here and yes she stays 24 hours a day for week, two weeks, etc., whatever and takes all her own food, walks dogs if needed, and charges 25.00 a day, yep that is it, not even 2.00 per hour that is a bummer to me. She only does it herself, no business so to speak, no insurance, not bonded, has all the work she wants and is booked into next year...taking time off from next week through New Years...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

When I began working for PetNanny, I got certified in Pet First Aid and CPR. It is similar to what you would do on a baby. Kind of strange to practice CPR on a dummy of a dog. Flynn, I can't believe that rate. I need to move to Georgia! I am not sure if you saw what the petsitter I work for charges, but it is $75 a night and $18 for an a midday visit if you want to add one. I pay my overnight petsitter $70 a night (I have the 3 dogs and also 2 cats here). I also stock the house for her when we go away. I leave her cash for any treats or anything she needs to buy and of course, I always bring her a gift.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think...No, I KNOW I don't want to work for 25.00 for 24 hours. To be away from home I would want more. I will have to decide. I think for a 16 lb dog, boarding at the vets is 27.00 a day. So I may have to just go to the next city over and see what they are charging. It is only 21 miles away. Whatever I do want Pet CPR and First Aid, for my own pets. You all might log on to the Red Cross site, click your zip code and see when these classes are offered. It was very reasonable, 50.00 for 4 hours..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think that people are willing to pay more for an in house sitter than they would for a boarding facility, to me, the whole point would be Gucci would have someone just caring for her, and maybe their dog..but not 30 dogs to tend to, ya know? 

I'd do like Karen, leave spending money and a gift/or tip. You shouldn't call yourself pet sitter, you should call yourself a "Pet Nanny", that has a more inclusive sound to it, 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess Paws and Claws Au Pair.:biggrin1: I agree I cannot be a simple pet sitter!! I have looked at locations of pet sitters and see an area not far away that may work!!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

A love Paws and Claws Au Pair. The trainer I used is Paws n Claws Academy.

Maybe Paws n Claws Au Pair?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo said:


> A love Paws and Claws Au Pair. The trainer I used is Paws n Claws Academy.
> 
> Maybe Paws n Claws Au Pair?


thanks that is better...just so there are no snakes...I could not feed them...or sleep..my one big fear..


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

$80 a day? Wow!! Maybe it's time I change my rates...I charge $15 a day to petsit here at my home---
I guess we are lucky that my parents come here to stay and watch the dogs when we leave for a few days. I wonder what a pet sitter would charge for 6 dogs a night? YIKES!
I wish you the best of luck with your new business!!:whoo:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn I hope you can get into some sort of exclusive sitting service. I pay the Vet somewhere around 20 per day and his tech an additional 10/day to take Rosie out of the cage and brush and play with her. Needless to say, that has only happened in emergency situations. I am paying my daughter to come from Huntsville, Ala to Paris, TN to keep Rosie and Josie Wales, feed the chickens and the two calves. Course she is a member of the firm and I will have her doing office work while I am gone. Its not the hourly pay for her working at LISmith, its the milage check she will get. Seriously I am blessed to have someone that is willing to come to Paris and take care of Rosie. The rest of the animals my employees would stop by and feed. I don't know what the deal is about pet sitters and low prices though. Of course most of them just put the dog in the crate and walk it a few times a day. That is why I prefer the Vets office. They actually let Rosie out in the office most of the day.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am checking the area about 25 miles away to see what they charge there..I think it depends on location..thanks for the good wishes..


----------

